# Curious- VRed Twice- Will They Give Me a Third Chance?



## jonez500 (22 Oct 2012)

Hi There

I have quite the situation... I'll try to make it as short as possible. I've always wanted to be AVN... Always. It's my dream. 
I was in the navy (STWD) once for 9 months fresh out of highschool, got out Voluntary Release. I tried to up my grades in high school at a local adult high school in order to get another kick at the aptitudes test (only qualified for cook and steward). It wasn't sufficient enough to get another chance. I decided to genuinely give STWD a chance. Did my QL3 and a short tour on the Iroquois to Boston. Wasn't for me... I voluntarily released again but this time I decided to go to college and do something I love and dream about. I'm currently in my second year Aircraft Maintenance Engineer Program and I'm interested in potentially applying again. Some may say my odds are slim but I'm am determined to do everything in my power to at least TRY. So I've been told from my local RC that an education waiver MAY be in my favour at this point. Has anyone gone through this? I know that an education waiver has been something that people here have spoke about but I havent been able to find one regarding the Apt test. I'm doing VERY well in school and I'm looking forward to graduating but I hope that this isn't the end of the road for my military career. The aptitudes test is what gets me every time! Am I crazy for thinking that an education waiver might work out for me? Is it crazy for me to think that I may still have a shot? 
One Goal. I've been chasing for 3 years... I can do this.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Oct 2012)

So you were a Steward twice and VRed twice?


----------



## jonez500 (22 Oct 2012)

Thats correct


----------



## Sizzle709 (22 Oct 2012)

You might get a 3rd chance.

Try to study properly for the CFAT, work on your math, play with legos and read the dictionary.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Oct 2012)

The CF is not obligated to give this person a 3rd chance. For whatever circumstances exist he/she have demonstrated that they unreliable by not sticking out. My advice to the OP is contact your CFRC explain your circumstances but don't be surprised if they deny your application. Good luck!


----------



## MAJONES (22 Oct 2012)

When I was in recruiting an education waiver was granted if someones academics weren't quite up to snuff, (i.e. didn't have grade ten math), but there were compelling reasons to enroll them.  At that time you could not get a waiver for a CFAT score.  This was 6 years ago and may have changed.  The best person to ask is the personel selection officer (PSO) at the CFRC.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Oct 2012)

If you've already joined and quit twice why not let someone else who hasn't had a chance yet take a spot in the CF?

What's to say you won't quit again?


----------



## MusclesGlasses (22 Oct 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> If you've already joined and quit twice why not let someone else who hasn't had a chance yet take a spot in the CF?
> 
> What's to say you won't quit again?



What's to say he will? The pessimism and negativity of some people on these forums astounds me sometimes.

At the end of the day, whether or not the OP attempts to rejoin is between him/herself and the recruiting office they deal with, no-one else.

Cheers


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> What's to say he will? The pessimism and negativity of some people on these forums astounds me sometimes.
> 
> At the end of the day, whether or not the OP attempts to rejoin is between him/herself and the recruiting office they deal with, no-one else.
> 
> Cheers



What you consider pessimism I call pragmatic.  Many members here are jumping through hoop after hoop after hoop to try out for their first chance at the Canadian Forces. 

He's tried it and quit twice already. The OP needs to examine his thoughts and take a soul searching look at whether or not he will just quit again and waste everyone's time.

You can rub his back and give him the ol one two three believe in yourself!
I'll question his resolve.

He's asking a question only the recruiters can answer on an open forum on the internet- it comes with the territory.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, whether or not the OP attempts to rejoin is between him/herself and the recruiting office they deal with, no-one else.



If the OP didn't want negative feedback, maybe he should have put it in the thread title. That way, we won't hurt his feelings by telling him the truth that he's got a huge hill to climb to prove to a recruiter that he should get a third shot. There's lots of people that are waiting in line for their shot, and he's thrown away a career twice. To me, he'd be in the back of the line.


----------



## DAA (22 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> What's to say he will? The pessimism and negativity of some people on these forums astounds me sometimes.
> 
> At the end of the day, whether or not the OP attempts to rejoin is between him/herself and the recruiting office they deal with, no-one else.
> 
> Cheers



It's an "open" forum so you best get used to it!   And on the brighter side of life........

If you have already written the CFAT twice, you may not be allowed to do it a third time, until you have finished your current academic endeavours.....


----------



## MusclesGlasses (22 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> It's an "open" forum so you best get used to it!



Exactly, and my opinion had every right to be expressed on this open form, just like the OP has every right to attempt a third application.

Cheers


----------



## DAA (22 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Exactly, and my opinion had every right to be expressed on this open form, just like the OP has every right to attempt a third application.
> 
> Cheers



You have every right to expres your opinion here on this forum but when it comes to the aspects of a "third application", you have NO right for a third rewrite and whether or not your "request" is entertained, will be determined by the CFRC your dealing with.  As a matter of fact, it is not even within their control......


----------



## lee465 (22 Oct 2012)

Over the past summer, I frequented the recruiting centre in Hamilton and talked to very encouraging recruiters, young and old. I was having a lot of difficulty narrowing down my choices (I was interested in at least 4 or 5 different officer positions as well as NCM position in both Navy and the Army). The best advice that I received from a captain of the RCAF was to never settle down for something you don't want. Applying is a career choice, a life choice, as well as an investment in time and money from both you and the CF. I'd say go for what you want, but hope for the best and expect the worst. Writing the CFAT for the third time is a privilege (writing my first CFAT this Thursday), not a right. That being said, you do have your rights to pursue your dreams and best of luck to you.


----------



## MusclesGlasses (22 Oct 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> You have every right to expres your opinion here on this forum but when it comes to the aspects of a "third application", you have NO right for a third rewrite and whether or not your "request" is entertained, will be determined by the CFRC your dealing with.  As a matter of fact, it is not even within their control......



Didn't say he/she had the right to a third rewrite, I said they have the right to *attempt* a third application. Big difference.

Cheers


----------



## DAA (22 Oct 2012)

MusclesGlasses said:
			
		

> Didn't say he/she had the right to a third rewrite, I said they have the right to *attempt* a third application. Big difference.
> 
> Cheers



The first rule of recruiting is "Every Canadian Citizen has the right to make application".....you can make as many as you want and the first application is married up with the second, third, fourth, etc....what happens with it after it is received is another story.  So when you apply the first time around, write the CFAT, do an interview, etc, all that carries over to each and every application after that.  So in summary, there is no such thing as "starting over new"...hence, there is no "third application".  If you submit another application, all that happens is your OLD file from your first application is "re-opened".....


----------



## Tank Troll (22 Oct 2012)

Ummmmmm Don't see any where that the OP did a SECOND write of the CFAT ask to do it but was denied.


----------



## 2 Cdo (23 Oct 2012)

I know that if I was working in recruiting his application would get all the attention it needs but only AFTER everything else was done for the day including refilling the coffee maker and personal PT.   8)

Twice he enrolled and twice he quit, I'm detecting a distinct pattern.


----------



## DAA (23 Oct 2012)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> Ummmmmm Don't see any where that the OP did a SECOND write of the CFAT ask to do it but was denied.



I looked at the original post again today and I think your right!  I misunderstood what the OP was saying regarding the CFAT.  Seems strange that they would not allow him to "rewrite" a second time to try and increase his scores but rather just go and re-enrol him back into the original occupation from the first time around.

Things that make you go....Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tank Troll (23 Oct 2012)

:nod: Yes it does. Apparently he didn't do enough up grading to warrant a rewrite.


----------



## jonez500 (23 Oct 2012)

So I've read all the replies, Thank you to everyone who put in some words.
Basically there's a reason as to why I was in twice and vrd twice. I gave the trade a genuine chance and then decided to follow my dream, I would NOT get in again as steward, I'm aiming for AVN (Hopeful). so the odds of me getting out again "if" I was to get in as AVN would be VERY slim! If I got in again as steward then there would be questions to be asked for sure... That being said, I understand where some of you are coming from. It wasn't a "pattern", it's not something that I'm proud of nor is it something I do ALL THE TIME! To me, all step we're necessary and if I've screwed up my chances, there mine to screw up. I'm not afraid of the truth so all your opinions are valuable to me, thank you. 

To me, it's all worth a try. I cant seem to do well on the aptitudes test, but yet Im doing great in college. Seems off, I'm guessing my nerves get to me every time. Either way. I'm keeping my head high. Worse case senario, I'll get in as STEWARD!! HAHAHA I'm kidding. I have a plan B...and C... but just thought I'd be able to get some insight a little here. 

I'm crossing my finger, I have 9months until I'm done college then I'll go from there.


----------



## jonez500 (23 Oct 2012)

Wow, sorry about the mistakes there, wrote it very fast and didn't over look anything before I posted


----------

